# Lethargy, heavy breathing



## Andrew273 (Jan 25, 2008)

My male dumbo rat is currently very lethargic. He's a lazy rat to begin with but now, he just lays there. usually when he gets a treat he takes it from the top level and hides it under a ramp on the lowest then runs up for more. Now he takes the treat and lays there. He is about a year old and lives with a slightly smaller and younger male. He developed two red marks just below his eyes towards his snout. He seems to be breathing heavily. I started him on a strong multi-vitamin that had cleared up a respiratory infection when I got him. He doesn't sneeze, weeze, or cough. At first I ignored the red marks as they commonly get these after fighting. Does anyone have any experience with anything like this?


----------



## zimmyzam (Sep 9, 2007)

Yes, actually. My girl Mimzy had similar-sounding problems, minus the eye bit, and they showed up really quick. Her pink eyes were also getting lighter, and her fur was a bit frazzled. We took her straight to the vet (and you should too), but the antibiotics didn't seem to help, and she passed away the next day  I really hope your boy doesn't have the same thing she did, and I send him lots of love.

If anybody else has something to say on the matter, please say so.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Can you post a pic of the red marks? I am not exactly sure what you mean.

Lethargy, heaving breathing, still eating but no congestion?
There's a possibility of heart issues (CHF - congestive heart failure).
I find they have dark nail beds often because not enough oxygen is getting through the body. Cool extremeties for the same reason.










Is he starting to lose weight?


----------



## Andrew273 (Jan 25, 2008)

His nails are still the same color and it seems the redmarks have started to heal. He's gaining weight it seems also. I'm calling a vet tomorrow about it.


----------

